# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة للدوري التأهيلي

## علي سنجة

*الشرطة يستقبل الأمير بالقضارف.. والمريخ والإكسبريس وجهاً لوجه بنيالا

سُحبت ظهر أمس بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدوري الممتاز والتي تشارك فيها سبعة أندية هي الشرطة القضارف والنيل شندي ومريخ نيالا والشمالية الدامر وأهلي عطبرة والنهضة ربك والأمير البحراوي وشرّف القرعة بالحضور الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان أمين خزينة الاتحاد العام وزكي عباس عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد وقيادات الأندية المشاركة في الدوري التأهيلي، وتقرر أن تنطلق المرحلة الأخيرة في الأول من سبتمبر المقبل بثلاث مباريات فيما تُقام الجولة الأخيرة في السابع من اكتوبر المقبل. 
في بداية قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة ظهر أمس تحدث الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان أمين خزينة الاتحاد العام وأشاد بكل الأندية التي صعدت للمرحلة الأخيرة وتمنى لها التوفيق في مشوارها الحالي مطالباً إياها بأن تؤدي المباريات بكل نزاهة وشرف حتى يكون التنافس على المستطيل الأخضر بين الأندية مفيداً بأنهم على استعداد لأي نادٍ يرغب في الرعاية في المرحلة الأخيرة، وبعد ذلك سُحبت القرعة بصورة عادية حيث تقرر أن تنطلق البطولة في الأول من سبتمبر بثلاث مواجهات حيث يستقبل الشرطة الأمير البحراوي بالقضارف ويقابل النهضة النيل شندي بربك ويلتقي مريخ نيالا بأهلي عطبرة بنيالا وسيجلس الشمالية الدامر في الراحة في هذه الجولة، وفي الجولة الثانية التي تنطلق السابع من سبتمبر يستقبل الأمير النهضة ربك بالخرطوم ويقابل الشمالية الشرطة القضارف بالدامر ويلتقي مريخ نيالا والنيل شندي بنيالا، وسيجلس أهلي عطبرة في الراحة في الجولة الثانية، وفي الجولة الثالثة التي تنطلق يوم الثالث عشر من سبتمبر يستقبل الأهلي الأمير بعطبرة ويحل الشمالية الدامر ضيفاً على النيل بشندي ويقابل الشرطة النهضة ربك بالقضارف ويجلس مريخ نيالا في الراحة في هذه الجولة، وفي الجولة الرابعة التي تبدأ التاسع عشر من سبتمبر يستقبل الأمير مريخ نيالا بالخرطوم ويقابل أهلي عطبرة الشمالية الدامر بعطبرة ويلتقي النيل بالشرطة القضارف على ملعب شندي ويجلس النهضة ربك في الراحة في هذه الجولة، وتنطلق مباريات الجولة الخامسة يوم الخامس والعشرين من سبتمبر حيث يلتقي الأمير بالنيل شندي بالخرطوم ويقابل النهضة ربك أهلي عطبرة بربك ويقابل الشمالية مريخ نيالا بالدامر ويجلس الشرطة القضارف في الراحة في هذه الجولة، وتنطلق مباريات الجولة السادسة في الأول من اكتوبر حيث يقابل الشمالية الأمير بالدامر ويلتقي مريخ نيالا بالنهضة ربك بنيالا ويقابل أهلي عطبرة الشرطة القضارف بعطبرة ويجلس النيل شندي في الراحة في هذه الجولة، وتنطلق مباريات الجولة السابعة والأخيرة في السابع من اكتوبر حيث يلتقي النيل أهلي عطبرة بشندي ويلتقي الشرطة بمريخ نيالا بالقضارف ويقابل النهضة الشمالية الدامر بربك، وسيتأهل أصحاب المراكز الثلاثة الأولى مباشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فيما سيلعب صاحبي المركزين الرابع والخامس السنترليق مع صاحبي المركزين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
الشمالية يشكو من عدم الدعم
رحّب معتصم الحبر سكرتير نادي الشمالية الدامر بقرعة المرحلة الأخيرة وقال إنها جاءت جيدة لفريقه الذي سيخوضها بقوة من أجل الحصول على احدى بطاقات التأهل للدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي بيد أن معتصم قال إن فريقه في حاجة للدعم من حكومة ولاية نهر النيل ومن معتمد الدامر حتى يستطيع المجلس أن يسيّر نشاط فريق الكرة بالطريقة المثلى التي تمكّنه من تقديم أفضل المستويات في المرحلة الأخيرة والمنافسة بقوة على احدى بطاقات العبور للدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي.
الأمير في قمة الجاهزية للمرحلة الأخيرة
أكد أيمن سر الختم سكرتير نادي الأمير البحراوي أن قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة جاءت مثالية للغاية لفريقه مشيراً إلى أن الأمير في قمة الجاهزية لتقديم أفضل ماعنده في المباريات الست التي تنتظره في المرحلة الأخيرة والتي سيدخلها بشعار الفوز وحصد النقاط حتى يتمكن من الحصول على احدى بطاقات العبور للدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي، وأبان أن الفريق سينتظم في معسكر مقفول حتى يكون في قمة الجاهزية عند انطلاقة الجولة الأولى من المرحلة الأخيرة للتأهيلي.
مريخ نيالا ينشد الصعود للممتاز
كشف محمد عبد الرحمن رئيس نادي مريخ نيالا أن قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة جاءت مثالية مبيناً أن فريقه سيلعب أول مباراتين له داخل أرضه بنيالا أمام أهلي عطبرة والنيل شندي وسيسعى بجدية من أجل كسب هاتين المباراتين حتى يعزز من حظوظه في الترشح للدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الفريق انتظم في معسكر بنيالا بحضور كل اللاعبين سيستعد من خلاله بشكل مثالي لأولى مبارياته في المرحلة الأخيرة والتي سيدخلها بدافع الفوز حتى يؤكد رغبته القوية في مواصلة رحلة الانتصارات وحصد النقاط الثلاث حتى يكون بنهاية العام الحالي ضمن الأندية الصاعدة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
محمد الطيب يطمح في تكرار الإنجاز
يطمح الكابتن محمد الطيب المدير الفني للنهضة ربك في تكرار الإنجاز الذي حققه في العامين السابقين عندما قاد الرابطة كوستي للصعود لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وفي العام الذي تلاه قاد مريخ كوستي ايضاً للصعود للدوري الممتاز ويطمح محمد الطيب المدرب الخبير ببطولة الدوري الممتاز في قيادة النهضة للصعود للممتاز في انجاز غير مسبوق لمورينهو، وكان محمد الطيب رحّب بقرعة المرحلة الاخيرة التي أُجريت أمس وقال إن فريقه سيلعب ثلاث مباريات داخل أرضه سيسعى لكسبها كلها وحصد النقاط التسع من خلالها ومن ثم التفكير بعد ذلك في الحصول على عدد من النقاط خارج الأرض مبيناً أن الفريق استعد جيداً للمرحلة الأخيرة خاصة وأن مباراته أمام هلال الحصاحيصا أمس الأول في الفاصلة كانت ضمن برنامج الفريق الإعدادي للمرحلة الأخيرة.
++
سكرتير النيل شندي: القرعة مرضية بالنسبة لنا
أبدى بابكر السيد سكرتير نادي النيل شندي رضاءهم عن ما أسفرت عنه قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي مبيناً أنها جاءت جيدة ومرضية لفريقه مشيراً إلى أن النيل في قمة جاهزيته لمواصلة عروضه القوية في بطولة الدوري التأهيلي والمنافسة بقوة على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي، وكشف بابكر السيد أن الفريق ينتظم في معسكره باستراحة النادي بمشاركة كل اللاعبين مفيداً بأنه استفاد كذلك من مبارياته في دوري الأولى بشندي حتى يستعد بالصورة المثلى للمرحلة الأخيرة وحتى يتمكن من تقديم أفضل المستويات بتحقيق الانتصار في كل مبارياته في المرحلة الأخيرة والحصول على إحدى بطاقات التأهل للدروي الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي.
++
اللواء عادل جمال:
الشرطة في قمة الجاهزية للمرحلة الأخيرة
أكد اللواء عادل جمال رئيس نادي الشرطة القضارف أن فريقه في قمة الجاهزية لتقديم أفضل ماعنده في المرحلة الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي مشيراً إلى أنهم في مجلس الإدارة حرصوا على توفير كل المعينات اللازمة لفريق الكرة حتى يكون في الموعد ويقدم أفضل المستويات التي تساعده على أن يكون الشرطة ضمن الأندية المتأهلة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي، وأفاد رئيس الشرطة أن الفريق انتظم في معسكره بالقضارف تحت إشراف المدرب الخبير محمود السادة مشيراً إلى أن الإعداد سيستمر بصورة مثالية حتى موعد أول مباراة للفريق في المرحلة الأخيرة من المسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ نيالا ولدنا
وللشرطة القضارف عشان خاطر حبيبنا مرتضى دياب مدير الكرة بالشرطة القضارف

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم يامهودا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بالتوفيق للشرطة حبيبنا مورتا لازم نشجعا  الامير البحراوى  عشان الزعيم مايسافر كتير  واتمنى الامل وهليل كادقلى  يهبطو
                        	*

----------

